# HELP: Garage door and torsion springs question



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

I just had a new garage door opener installed and the installer mentioned that he thought my torsion springs were not strong enough for my garage door. He was adamant that we change the springs or it will wear down our motor prematurely and that the previous installer scammed us. Our garage door is wood and he says it probably need about 20 more pounds of lift.

What sucks is that we just changed the springs 2 years ago and now we might need to change them again? Its money I would rather not spend if I dont have to.

Anyone have any experience or knowledge with garage doors? Can you tell me if a slightly weaker torsion spring for the door will shorten the life of a garage door motor and if 20lbs more force from the new springs will make that much difference?

thanks,
FreD


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

well...dunno the technical stuff about the garage door...but we just had both the torsion springs and a new garage door opener installed...

a year or so ago,the rollers on the door worn down...which put some pressure on the springs..got that fixed by installing new rollers.

like 2 months ago..one of the springs(theres two..one on each side..well at least for our door) snapped...got someone to install new set of springs. apparently the springs do rust or if there is a "weakness" in the springs..or too much load on the springs..they do snap...i guess ours were the result of all that.

a few weeks to a month after...garage opener broke...guess too much load from the broken springs(lol...or trying to open and close the door thinking that we just pressed it wrong when it broke)...then again... the machine is old..so it was slowly breaking anyways...got a new one installed.

so..to answer ur question...if u have springs that aren't "suitable"..it might affect your garage opener...but since it's not that old..dun think the spring will be inadaquate...unless the installer of the springs wasn't doing it properly and so on. 

another thing could be the garage opener is just "doing business"...like trying to get you to install/buy things for something that isn't important. 

if the springs installer did scam you..shame of him/her..cuz it could hurt someone if not installed properly. ask the garage opener installer what they mean by 20lb force and how to remedy it ...cuz it could mean "tightening" the springs or do they mean actually putting new ones in. hope stuff turns out..g'luck


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wood door is the way to go. Is it double or single? How long did you have the spring before it broke. Mine on a double has been working good for 12 years.

If you get a new one 2 years ago, why not use it till it breaks. If the opener is working hard, you should notice noise or signs.

Gordon


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know what type or brand of controller or spring you use, but now a day either the spring or controller there is an option for adjustment. So really don't see why they ask to replace when they can adjust it to make it right.


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice/comments!

gklaw: Its a double wood door. The old spring came with the house so it was about 15 yrs old. The new spring is 2 years old and its not broken. I think you are right, the door is opening fine with the new motor and these 2 year old springs. There's no sagging or noticeable strain when we operate the garage door so it shouldn't be replaced.

Vinndy D: Can I ask which company you went with to replace your opener and springs? 

Right now, it feels like the current installer is trying to make an extra buck. He's been very flakey lately. When we told him we weren't going to change the springs anymore he hasnt been answering or returning his phone calls since. I surprised him by calling through my work phone and he did pick up while he didnt pick up my wifes phone call just 5 minutes before. He's supposed to return to replace the strut he took out, send us an invoice, and clean up the mess he made. I will give him one more day to tie up the loose ends before I report him to BBB and I will let you guys know what his company and name so no one else has to deal with the headache.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I think you could easily try this:

If you have the emergency rope thing to dis-engage the garage door opener from the garage door - pull it (it is used to open the garage door when there is no power). Do this when the door is closed.

Next, manually open the garage door by hand. It should be able to balance by itself halfway up (I think.. it has been years since I've done this)... If it does, then your springs are fine - in terms of tension. If it closes.. it is too weak.. if it swings open wildly.. too tight.


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

Great advice Scherzo, thanks! I will try it tonight.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

FED said:


> Thanks for the advice/comments!
> 
> gklaw: Its a double wood door. The old spring came with the house so it was about 15 yrs old. The new spring is 2 years old and its not broken. I think you are right, the door is opening fine with the new motor and these 2 year old springs. There's no sagging or noticeable strain when we operate the garage door so it shouldn't be replaced.
> 
> ...


i guess i'll pm you......haha


----------

